# A visual guide to beginner's PLL recognition (4-sided)



## Dancing Jules (Jan 17, 2018)

Someone asked for advice on recognizing PLL cases, so I drew them a picture. In most cases the colors are irrelevant, so I drew everything black. 







I hope you like it.


----------



## Tabe (Jan 17, 2018)

I've grabbed this. I think it'll be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Prabal Baishya (Jan 18, 2018)

Great!!!


----------



## Bemis (Jan 18, 2018)

Perfect timing. Right as I'm moving from 2look into full PLL. Printing a few copies.

Thanks!


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 18, 2018)

What about the E perm? If you apply the scramble with this recognition it’s 50% chance it will solve and and 50% Chance it will bring it to a H perm.


----------



## Dancing Jules (Jan 18, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> What about the E perm? If you apply the scramble with this recognition it’s 50% chance it will solve and and 50% Chance it will bring it to a H perm.


I haven't learned it yet, but you'll have to look at the colors for correct orientation. 

From what I can see: If you use the RUD E-perm, you are in the correct orientation if the FU sticker does NOT match LUF and RUF stickers. You are in the wrong orientation if they do match.


----------



## Dancing Jules (Jan 18, 2018)

Someone on reddit compiled a version with algs. Link.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Feb 11, 2020)

this is amazing


----------



## carl888 (Feb 14, 2020)

Bob Burton has great notes on this (see example below) with more angles so you should quickly transition to one look recognition http://www.cubewhiz.com/pllrecognition.php


----------



## Sosimomonon (Feb 27, 2020)

Dancing Jules said:


> Someone asked for advice on recognizing PLL cases, so I drew them a picture. In most cases the colors are irrelevant, so I drew everything black.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love you!
- Someone who sucks at learning algs


----------

